
Microsoft Widens Lead Over Amazon in Cloud Revenue - PretzelFisch
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bobevans1/2018/08/03/1-microsoft-widens-lead-over-2-amazon-in-cloud-revenue-6-9-billion-to-6-1-billion/#5762d8f53fc0
======
robbiemitchell
This is embarrassing for Forbes to have outside, editorial contributions like
this. Bob Evans runs a comms consulting business, and it's obvious from his
article history that both Microsoft and Oracle are clients.
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/bobevans1](https://www.forbes.com/sites/bobevans1)

~~~
woodandsteel
So are you saying the article is misleading? In that case, give us some
statistics.

~~~
QuinnyPig
Right now, I pay for Office365. I download the Office suite, and I launch
Excel to work on spreadsheets. Somehow, this is "cloud revenue" as Microsoft
breaks it down.

By that logic, Amazon should definitely count every book I buy for my Kindle
as "cloud revenue." This article is just garbage, and is indicative of Forbes
doing one of the most notable "set fire to our own previously well regarded
brand" acts in modern memory by way of their contributor program.

------
p0rkbelly
Office365 is great, but, time to de-couple it from "Cloud". The funny thing is
that when someone launches a windows server on AWS, MS counts that license
towards their Cloud Revenue!

